# amano shrimp poop



## iamdixen

Hey guys, I have 6 amano shrimps and I've had them for about 3 months now, they are way bigger now and they never fail to amuse me. Recently I just noticed how they poop non-stop. It's like a train...lol. I don't know what they eat, but they poop all the time. So my question is, will the non-stop pooping affect the ammonia level drastically? I've had my fish tank for about four months now, no ammonia spikes so far(ammonia is 0 btw) but I just want to make sure. Thanks a lot


----------



## holly12

How big is your tank? How many fish do you have? Is your filter rated for a tank larger than yours?

Usually, shrimp do not affect the bio load much in aquariums because they are so small.

Your Amanos are eating algae and will also eat flakes the find in the gravel. (Any frozen food you drop in they will eat if they find.)


----------



## iamdixen

holly12 said:


> How big is your tank? How many fish do you have? Is your filter rated for a tank larger than yours?
> 
> Usually, shrimp do not affect the bio load much in aquariums because they are so small.
> 
> Your Amanos are eating algae and will also eat flakes the find in the gravel. (Any frozen food you drop in they will eat if they find.)


I have 2 indian glass fish, 2 german blue rams, 6 neon tetras 6 amano shrimps and 1 vampire shrimp. I have a 29 gallon tank with a marineland penguin bio-wheel rated for a 50 gallon tank.


----------



## jrman83

If you haven't seen problems before now, then I would guess they are probably not affecting your ammonia levels to the point you'd need to worry. I have never seen my Amanos poop.


----------



## majerah1

Agree,if you havent had issues yet I dont think you will.Shrimp are very light on bioload and help by picking off the uneaten food so it doesnt rot.


----------



## iamdixen

jrman83 said:


> If you haven't seen problems before now, then I would guess they are probably not affecting your ammonia levels to the point you'd need to worry. I have never seen my Amanos poop.


Watch them carefully, it's like little black cylinders coming out of their butts. LOL.


----------



## holly12

^ hahahaha yep! Little black/brown poo strings! XD


----------



## Gizmo

Amanos eat garbage, so it doesn't surprise me they poo a lot. However, of everything in a tank I would have to say shrimp and snails are the lowest bio-load, so you really don't have to worry about Amanos affecting the ammonia levels.


----------

